# share early pregnancy symptoms



## mommyofdes (Feb 8, 2006)

Hi everyone. I am 5 dpo and I have felt pregnant since the day after ovulation. I have a very calm feeling inside, my nipples are sore, and I keep getting a nervous feeling in my stomach. I was wondering if you could share with me if you knew this soon, and what symptoms/signs you had. Thank you!


----------



## glendora (Jan 24, 2005)

I just got a BFP yesterday, by the end of last week I could smell everything. Like, I could smell dry cat food from across the room, and I nearly vomited at the smell of just-thawed chicken.

But, pg or no, I'm always prone to nausea.


----------



## timneh_mom (Jun 13, 2005)

Before I got a pos test, I thought I looked very pale for some reason. A friend of mine said she knew I was pg with DS before I told her, and thought I looked the same this time, even when my first test was neg! I was a little suspicious when my usual morning coffee did not sit well. That happened both times, before I tested positive!


----------



## art4heart (Jun 26, 2005)

I kept burping. Not ground rumbling belches, just little burps that would come out of nowhere. I also had a craving for ginger ale - something I hardly ever drank.


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

My gums would bleed when I brushed my teeth, and I had a lot of nosebleeds all of a sudden. Apparently your mucus membranes can get sensitive during pg. This was all before I noticed nausea or a missed period.


----------



## a_work_in_progress (May 17, 2006)

One of the first things I noticed during my pregnancies was that my eyes were constantly dialated.


----------



## ATruck (Mar 6, 2006)

I had sore breasts, but that is also an AF symptom for me. I also had AF-like cramping a few days before AF was due (and I am very regular, so that never happens). I actually ran to the bathroom thinking that my period was starting, but nothing. Around the time my period was due, I started having moments of dizziness and nausea. The other thing that I noticed way early -- probably close to 7 DPO, was that my ability to exercise changed. I was used to heart rate training, and would stay in the 160-180 range, but my body almost wouldn't let me go above 150. I knew pg was a possibility, so I didn't push it, and would keep my HR lower. Also before I tested (2 days past missed AF), I would periodically have a pain in my left lower abdomen (implantation?). This continued off and on till about 5w, and came up again at around 12w.


----------



## KC in KS (Feb 24, 2005)

On Implantation Day I get really, really nauseous and often throw up. Fortunately, that's the only bout of morning sickness I get!


----------



## mommytobe (Feb 10, 2006)

One of the first things I noticed was a bad (different than normal) taste in my mouth in the morning, then of course the morning sickness came about a month later.


----------



## dharmama (Dec 29, 2002)

both times my first symptom was diarrhea.


----------



## paxye (Mar 31, 2005)

My first symptom is being able to see my veins... especially the ones in my chest....
And besides a bit of Fatigue (that could be just normal parenting fatigue) I had no other symptoms...


----------



## ashley1972 (Jun 25, 2005)

My one and only symptom before I missed my period was constipation - an issue I've never had a problem with in the past - should have been a big red flag - otherwise nothing. Just felt like my period was going to start anytime!


----------



## RolliePollie (May 10, 2006)

What about weird dreams!? I had a bunch of weird dreams about having a baby before getting my positive test.


----------



## katt (Nov 29, 2001)

Extreme Hunger very quickly.
I was outeating anyone at the table (very unusual)


----------



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

Bad heartburn that woke me up in the middle of the night (weird in early pregnancy I know) and AF-like cramps, but extremely mild ones. Also, I felt a lot of little twinges, implantation maybe?


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

Hopefully this is not a bad sign . . .I am worried about it . . .but I seriously feel Braxton Hicks contractions, esp. when DD nurses. It seems so crazy considering that I am just 11 DPO (but tested BFP at 10 DPO).


----------



## a_work_in_progress (May 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mizelenius*
Hopefully this is not a bad sign . . .I am worried about it . . .but I seriously feel Braxton Hicks contractions, esp. when DD nurses. It seems so crazy considering that I am just 11 DPO (but tested BFP at 10 DPO).

I've been having that same sensation since the get go with this pregnancy. I'm 8w2d, just had an ultrasound last week, and everything's fine here. I think it's just the uterus expanding, and the muscles responding.


----------



## scheelimama (Aug 2, 2003)

Extreme hunger was my biggest indicator both times! DH knew I was pregnant the second time about 2 weeks before I was willing to test and admit it. He made me go get a test.

The first time, my breasts were very sore, as well, but not at all the second time.

And for me, my stomach goes haywire, like constipated one day, diarrhea the next, mostly due to milk issues. That is a red flag for me, before a positive test even.


----------



## boscopup (Jul 15, 2005)

How interesting that we all have such different first symptoms!









My first symptom of pregnancy is that my waist expands *immediately* (like within 5-10dpo), so all of my pants are tight. This has happened with both pregnancies. With my first, my parents came over for lunch, and I was wearing sweatpants instead of jeans. I was 9dpo. My mom told my dad on the way home that she thought I was pregnant and that "the waist is the first thing to go!". She was right!







I didn't test until a few days later. That preg, I was in maternity pants (after outgrowing the rubberband trick) by 8 weeks. This preg, I was in maternity pants by 5 weeks. I'm sure if there's a third, I'll be in maternity like 5 minutes after conception takes place.









The other symptom I get fairly early is slight nausea. I usually get it around 7-8dpo. I can eat normally and such, but I just feel a tad bit of nausea. Of course, that symptom comes when I have sinus drainage too, so the expanding waistline is the better indicator of pregnancy for me.


----------



## hopesoon (Apr 14, 2006)

thrush... both time i got pregnant, i had thrush about 2 or 3 days after conception


----------



## mesmerize138 (Apr 1, 2006)

For me it was total exhaustion ... falling asleep on the couch at 8pm while watching a very loud action movie.

And also producing more heat than I normally do. I know that isn't actually supposed to show up until later in pregnancy, but it was one of the things that made me stop and go, "Could I be ... ?)


----------



## Cynderella (Jun 16, 2006)

I had what I like to refer as 'gaggy throat' - had to constantly clear my throat. I burped even with drinking water. I also had this 'tugging/pulling' on my left upper side of my stomach. Normally AF cramps were lower and on the right for me.

Good Luck! Sending you lots of


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

when I'm sure I'm not pregnant... I am!


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

Paranoia, nervousness, bi-polar-ish behavior, decreased appetite, and basically I'm just an all around nasty bitch when I'm first pregnant. The second trimester is the worst. I've been known to get violent during those weeks for unknown reasons. I'm 34 weeks and very happy and glowing and love being pregnant now


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

With both, my first symptom was dreams about pregnancy. More cramping then normal for AF, really tender breasts. This time, I ignored the dream because we were going to start TTC in June, so babies were on my mind. It was when the seatbelt made my breasts/nipples super sore that I knew something was up. I also had alot of cervical mucus, caused me to feel like I was starting AF and I was really, really bitchy. I actually didn't even test until I was 6wk3days, so I am not very reliable about early symptoms!


----------



## fonziruv (Nov 25, 2008)

2dpo- my boobs started hurting (usually don't hurt until the 11th day before period
3dpo- bloating
5dpo- Bloating/Nausea
6dpo- Nausea/Leg Cramping
8dpo- Very Vivid Dreams/Fast Heart Beat/Lower Back Pain
9dpo- Stabbing Stomach Pains/My nipples felt like they were on fire
10dpo- Positive Test Result

My periods are horrible so I have no other choice than to listen to my body. So when my breasts started hurting early, and I started having nausea and cramping I knew I was pregnant. Hope this helps I know I appreciated this site during the longest week of my life!


----------



## lemonapple (Aug 19, 2008)

I got suuper crampy...like my period was going to come any day for the whole 3rd week. I finally took a test BECAUSE I was so crampy . At about week 4, my boobs were ridiculously sore (which never happens to me), and I was drinking HUGE amounts of water because I was so thirsty all the time. Luckily, the whole smelling everything and nausea phase didn't kick in until the 6th week!


----------



## Mama25 (Jul 20, 2004)

Mine is some of the same as others have posted:

Extremely tired all of a sudden where I *need* to sleep in the middle of the day.
Cramping that I can feel/notice more than a regular period.
Bloating, feeling fat.
More discharge that at first makes me think I am going to get my period but then I don't.

All of this is about 5-7 days *before* my period is due.


----------



## PTmorgan (Oct 23, 2007)

I knew about 5-6 DPO. I had nausea, was really tired, my nipples were really sore when DS nursed, and I suddenly couldn't stand the smell or taste of wine or coffee. As a PP mentioned, my belly relaxed outward around 1 week after missing AF. Back into my pregnancy sweatpants I go!

I had the same symptoms with my first pregnancy except my belly didn't expand as rapidly.

I'm so glad to see so many women who knew right away. When I tell friends and coworkers, they look at me as if I'm "stretching the truth" but don't want to contradict the pregnant lady! BTW, my DH picked up on it about 8 DPO even though I didn't say anything.


----------



## GuavaGirl (May 6, 2008)

Sorry if I missed it, but has anyone had what seemed like a "24 hr. flu" around 6 dpo? I didn't really have any other symptoms, just threw up everything I ate. But I would feel fine in between.

I wasn't trying, but there's a definitely potential that I could be.


----------



## klocke (Apr 14, 2008)

I have kinda a weird sign I guess. With all three of my pregnancies I can hear my heart beat in my ears when I lay down at night to sleep. I guess it is because my pulse speeds up or something. This is the only time this ever happens to me and it usually starts at 3 weeks and continues the whole pregnancy. Gets kinda annoying really!







:But a sign non the less.

That being said it actually happened last night. Woke me from a dead sleep. So I wonder if I might have a surprise #4 on the way. Putting of testing at the risk of looking silly since I'm still EBF a 6 month old.


----------



## chrysanthemums (Aug 20, 2008)

Lots and lots of vomiting for me, even before the BFP.


----------



## deenamathew (Jul 25, 2014)

One of my symptom was sore nipple. I experienced nausea, dizziness, fatigue etc... All observed all these before my missed. Check these links for symptoms http://www.livestrong.com/article/38417-symptoms-day-before-missed-period/
http://www.momjunction.com/articles/pregnancy-symptoms-missed-period_003048/


----------



## Katie8681 (Dec 29, 2010)

HUNGER! Feeling weepy at sentimental things (just does not happen outside of pregnancy for me). Breast tenderness like almost everybody has, but for me, I get a particular feeling which it can only describe as "coat hanger to the nipple". I was hoping that was just a first pregnancy thing, and that now that they've been through the whole development process already it wouldn't happen again, but no. I'm 6+4 and it started a couple days ago. It's too bad it's not ok to grab your nipple in public.


----------



## sherocks (Aug 4, 2014)

gas really bad gas


----------



## Laura Ravenhead (Mar 10, 2015)

All day nausea, extreme thirst, mild cramping, super tired, strong sense of smell (couldn't stand being in the cleaning products aisle at my grocery store AT ALL yesterday, had to race through :lol).


----------

